# DP301 Upgrades



## treehugr (Aug 14, 2002)

:righton: Where can I find the upgrade files. Receiver is at 126 and needs to be upgraded. Left receiver on all night and no upgrade received.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Can you post some info from SysInfo screen ? ( just omit SNs )


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Try this link for the currently spooling software versions for each IRD. The best way to ensure receiving an upgrade is to turn your receiver off at night and make sure that it is set to automatically update.


----------

